# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  10 gjërat që duhet të dimë nga shkenca

## biligoa

Nga teoria e evolucionit, gjenet, ADN-ja e deri tek atomet, reaksionet kimike, Big Bang-u dhe relativiteti i Ainshtajnit

*10 gjërat që duhet të dimë nga shkenca*

*Për të mos bërë figurën e injorantit në bisedat e jetës së përditshme
*

Shkencëtarët turpërohen kur pranojnë se nuk njohin ndonjë roman të njohur, por i duket e pavend që kolegët e tyre shkrimtarë të injorojnë relativitetin ose teorinë e kuanteve. Në fakt është e rrallë që ndonjë student të pranojë se nuk njeh apo nuk ka lexuar një vepër nga Shekspiri, por pretendojnë se është "e pranueshme të mos dallosh një gjen nga një kromozom". Madje ndodh shpesh që një i diplomuar në shkenca sociale të pranojë: "Në shkollë as që nuk ma jepte fare për kimi", ose "Në matematikë me zor se kaloja klasën". Por një shkencëtar duhet ta ketë shumë të vështirë për të thënë: "Leërsinë e kam përfunduar me notën pesë".

Ky artikull do të shpjegojë dhjetë konceptet bazë që të gjithë ne duhet ti njohim për most u ndjerë në siklet kur flitet për shkencë dhe të kuptojmë të rejat për të cilat flasin burimet e informacionit. Është një listë pashmangshmërisht arbitrare e cila bazohet në tre shkencat bazë: biologjia, fizika dhe kimia. Jashtë kësaj liste kanë mbetur disa teori që janë të famshme por këtu shihet qartë se shkencëtarët bihen mjaftë mirë dakortë me idetë e tyre në krahasim me kritikët letrarë. Në faktë kjo listë me dhjetë teoritë bazë është formuluar më kollaj se sa do të formulohej përshëmbull lista e dhjetë romanëve më të mirë të viteve 1900. Normalisht duhen bërë shumë thjeshtëzime dhe shkurtime për të përmbledhur koncepte për të cilat janë derdhur lumenj boje. Duke lexuar këtë artikull, lexuhesit dohet të reagojnë me një koment të tipit: "Ah, kuptova, në fund të fundit nuk është aq e vështirë se sa e mendoja më parë". Veç se është dhënë një përkufizim elementar i çdo koncepti, është munduar të shpjegohet rëndësia e tij dhe se cilat janë prospektivat e ardhshme në atë fushë.

Më e rëndësishmja është që shkencën mos ta marrim tepër seriozisht. Në faktë është pretendohet se fëmijët nuk interesohen më për shkencën në momentin kur ajo nuk është më zbavitëse. Shkenca nuk duhet parë si një seri faktesh të mërzitëshme por si një bashkësi ideshë entuziazmante. Ato janë një oqean i madh eksperiencash njerëzore. Nuk është e rëndësishme që të gjithë të dinë gjithçka për shkencën por cilido prej nesh duhet të jetë në gjëndje të bëjë pyetjen: "Si shpjegohet?". Përtej interest intelektual ka një miljon motive praktike për të cilat çdo qytetar duhet të ketë një njohuri elementare të paktën për tre shkencat bazë.
*
Evolucioni*

1Teoria e evolucionit është e vlefshme sot po aq sa ishte edhe 150 vite më parë, kur Çarls Darvin e ilustroi me një elegancë të madhe në librin "Origjina e specieve". Mekanizmi i evolucionit varet nga fakti se në të gjithë organizmat, nga mikrobet te qëniet njerëzore janë vënë re ndryshime të vogla që transmetohen në mënyrë trashëguese. Në këtë mënyrë të gjithë pjesëtarët e një gjenerate të re janë paksa të ndryshëm nga paraardhësit e tyre. Pjesa më e madhe e ndryshimeve ka një efekt asnjanës ose negative në kapacitetin e organizmit për të mbijetuar dhe për tu riprodhuar por mbitëgjitha vihet re një ndryshim që rrit kapacitetin e tij për të jetuar më mirë në ambjentin se ku ndodhet. Këtp lloj ndryshimesh pozitive kanë tendencën për tu përhapur ndërmjet popujve të ndryshëm. Një karakteristikë e rëndësishme e evolucionit darvinian është se fokusohet mbi individët në veçanti. Nuk egziston një mekanizëm i përzgjedhjes natyrore në gjëndje të modifikojë një specie në kompleksitetin e saj, kjo mund të ndodh ndërmjet grumbullimit të ndryshimeve që sjellin si rrjedhojë mbijetesën e individëve më të përshtatshëm.

Ritmi i evolucionit varion ndërmjet tipeve të ndryshëm të organizmave jetokë dhe ambjenteve të ndryshme në të cilat ndodhen ato. Kur presioni ështëi madh evolucioni është akoma më i shpejtë. Për shëmbull, kur bakteriet ekspozohen ndaj antibjotikëve, mutacionet që do ti rezistojnë ilaçit mund të lindin dhe të përhapen në një reze të gjerë me anë të popullsisë, brënda pak muajve. Gjithsesi biologët duhet të punojnë akoma shumë për të ndërtuar historinë e evolucionit. Pyetjet e mëdha që akoma nuk kanë gjetur përgjigje janë: si lindi jeta, pse evolucioni ka hasur një përshpejtim gjatë disa periudhave gjeologjike dhe cilët faktorë i kanë dhënë origjinë inteligjencës njerëzore?
*
Gjenet dhe DNA*

2Darvini nuk e njihte mekanizmin biokimik të evolucionit, por gjenetika e viteve nëntëqind ka dëshmuar se njësia bazë e trashëgimisë është gjeni i cili përbëhet nga DNA-ja. Kemi dy kopje secila nga njëri prind me rreth 20 mijë gjene njerëzor. Nëse një nga të dyja është e dëmtuar, tjetra mundohet të kompensojë dëmin e shkaktuar. Falë Franciz Krik dhe Xhejms Uatson, që nga viti 1953 dimë se Dna-ja ka një strukturë e cila formohet nga dy spirale të cilat lidhen me disa njësi biokimike. Egzistojnë katër tipe të këtyre njësive të njohura me shkronjën e parë të emrave të tyre: G, A, C dhe T. Në një model molecular të Dna-së duken si një shkallëz e përdredhur në vetëvete.

Kodi gjenetik është i njëjti për të gjitha krijesat e gjalla. Sekuenca e njësive biokimikë të Dna-së të lartëpërmëndur përkëthehet në aminoacide, ato çfarë formojnë proteinat (proteinat janë molekulat biologjike që bëjnë pjesën më të madhe të punës brënda një trupi jetik). Mutacionet e rastësishme të Dna-së, bashkë me përzierjen e gjeneve që verifikohet ndërmjet riprodhimit seksual, bëjnë të mundur variacionet që mundësojnë evolucionin.
*
Big Bang*

3Që prej gjysëm shekulli big bang është modeli kozmologjik standart i university. Sipas kësaj teorie i gjithë materiali dhe energjia kanë prejardhur nga një "rrallësi" fillestare dëndësie dhe temperature infinite. Që nga momenti i big bang, universi vazhdon të shpërndahet dhe të ftohet.

Provat që mbështesin teorinë e big bang janë tre. Në rradhë të parë, galaksitë largohen prej nesh me një shpejtësi në proporcion me distancën e tyre, gjë që bën të kuptosh se shpërndarja ka nisur nga një pikë e vetme. E dyta tregon se universi është i pushtuar nga një "rezatim kozmik" që pretendohet se është një rezatim i dobët i mbetur nga energjia e big bang. Dhe i treti provon se sasia e elementëve kimik më të zakonshëm që janë vëzhguar nga astronomët në hapsirë, kanë një ngjashmëri të ngyshtë me eksplorimet e big bang. Ndërsa se çfarë ka pasur përpara big bangut, në mënyrë shkencore nuk mund të shpjegohet por kjo nuk i ka penguar shkencëtarët që ta bëjnë një pyetje të tillë. Sipas një hipoteze shumë popullore, mund të egzistoj një numër i pafund universesh, ku secili prej tyre gëzon ligje fizike ndoshta pak të ndryshme nga ajo e dikujt tjetër. Gjithsesi sot, kozmologët besojnë se universi ynë do të vazhdoj të shpërndahet deri sa të humbasë në një azgjë të ftohtë dhe të shkretë. Megjithatë kozmologjia është një nga sektorët më pak të parashikueshëm. Në dhjetë vitet e ardhshëm, një gjeneratë e re teleskopësh qiellorë dhe tokësorë do të na lejojnë të mbledhim më shumë informacione të cilat do të na njohin më shumë me universin tonë.
*
Relativiteti*

4Nëse Çarls Darvin dhe teoria e tij e evolucionit janë simbolet e mëdhaja të shkencës në vitet 1800, Albert Ajnshtain dhe relativiteti janë ato të viteve 1900. Teoria e relativitetit u publikua në dy pjesë të cilat ndikuan shumë në zhvillimet e mëtejshme të fizikës dhe kozmologjisë.

Teoria e relativitetit special, e publikuar në vitin 1905, tregonte se koha dhe distanca nuk janë absolute por varen nga lëvizja e vëzhguesit. Në bazë të këtij relativiteti special lind formula e famshme e=mc2, në të cilën e-ja përfaqëson energjinë, m-ja masën dhe c-ja shpejtësinë e dritës. Formula tregon se masa dhe energjia janë të barrazvlefshme, që shpejtësia e dritës në hapsirë është e njëjtë për të gjithë vëzhguesit në çfarëdolloj rrethane dhe se azgjë nuk mund të udhëtojë më shpejtë se shpejtësia e dritës (300 mijë kilometra për sekond).

Teoria e relativitetit të përgjithshëm, e publikuar në vitin 1915, shpjegonte edhe çështjen e gravitetit duke treguar se objektet e rënda shtrëmbërojnë sipërfaqen e hapsirës dhe të kohës me fushat e tyre gravitacionale. Relativiteti i përgjithshëm u vërtetua si teori pas testit të parë në vitin 1919 gjatë një eklipsi të diellit, ku teleskopët treguan disa reze dritë që vinin nga yje shumë të largët drita e të cilëve  :mace e verdhe: hyhej" nga graviteti i diellit. Diçka tjetër e vërtetuar kohë më vonë është egzistenca e vrimave të zeza branda galaksive dhe që prej tyre, për shkak të gravitetit shumë të madh, nuk del as dritë e as material. Përsa i përketë të ardhmes, askush nuk mund ta parashikojë atë në këtë aspekt. Sfida e madhe që teoria e fizikës nuk ka arrituar ta përfundojë akoma kombinimin e relativitetit me mekanikën e kuanteve. Këto dy teori kanë një vështirësi për të bashkëjetuar pa një bazë të përbashkët. Ndoshta një ditë një tjetër Ajnshtain do të gjejë teorinë e madhe që do ti bashkojë.
*
Mekanika e kuanteve*

5Mekanika e kuanteve është zhvilluar paralelisht me teorinë e relativitetit. Madje mekanika e kuanteve është një fushë më e gjërë se sa relativiteti dhe është akoma më e vështirë për tu shpjeguar. Këtë kompleksitet e vërtetojnë edhe dy citime kontradiktore nga dy fizikantë të shquar.

Biels Bohr: "Nëse mekanika e kuanteve nuk ju ka tronditur thellësisht, atëherë nuk e keni kuptuar mirë".

Riçard Finman: "Besoj se mund të them pa asnjë druajtje se askush nuk e kupton mekanikën e kuanteve".

Nëse teoria e relativitetit shpjegon dhe merret me fenomene të shkallës së lartë të syudjuar nga astronomë dhe kozmologë, mekanika e kuanteve bëhet e rëndësishme sidomos në rastet e objekteve tepër të vegjël. Koncepti kyç i kësaj teorie është që, energjia dhe materiali nuk formojnë një vazhdueshmëri por janë të përbërë nga paketa të quajtura kuante. Ndërsa koncepti i dytë i rëndësishëm është ai i valë-grimcë: grimcat subatomike , pram und të konsiderohen edhe si valë por edhe si grimca. E njëjta dritë është një fluks grimcash, pra fotonesh dhe një seri valësh.

Brënda tridhjetë vjetësh arritja më e rëndësishme e mekanikës së kuanteve mund të jetë njehsimi kuantistik për prodhimin e kompjuterave tepër të fuqishëm krahasuar me ata aktualë. Një tjetër prespektivë por shumë e largët është ajo për të transferuar materialin nga një vënd në tjetrin pa pasur nëvojë të udhëtosh në hapsrirë apo në kohë.
*
Rezatimi*

6Shpesh njerëzit tremben kur dëgjojnë të flitet për rezatim, sepse këtë term e kemi personalizuar vetëm me ato materialet radioaktive, incidentet apo alarmed radioaktive. Edhe pse në disa raste mund të jenë vdekjeprurëse, rezatimet ndodhen kudo dhe madje janë të domosdoshme për vetë jetën. Të gjitha llojet e rezatimeve janë të përbëra nga energji që udhëton në hapsirë. Rezatimet elektromanjetike janë valë drite. Frekuenca e tyre mbulon një specter që arrin nga valët e radios deri te rezet gama, duke kaluar përmesë dritës së dukshme. Diferenza ndërmjet tyre bazohet në nivelin e tyre të energjisë. Ato më të fortat quhen jonizues pasi mund të prodhojnë jonium duke hequr elektrone nga atomet. Në këtë kategori bëjnë pjesë rrezet x, rrezzet gama dhe grimcat subatomike që prodhohen nga izotopet radioaktivë. Rezzatimet jo jonizuese janë më pak të fuqishme. Por energjia nuk është faktori kryesor për të caktuar nivelin e rrezikut. Edhe dëndësia dhe ndriçimi janë të rëndësishëm. Një burim rrezatues jo i jonizuar por i dëndur si një dritë e fortë lazeri mund të jetë shumë më e rrezikshme se sa një masë minerali radioaktiv që lëshon grimca të jonizuara.

Në vitet në vazhdim do të jetë mjekësia ajo që do të përfitojë nga përparimi i kësaj fushe për të njohur më mirë trupin njerëzor.
*
Atomet dhe reaksionet nukleare
*
7Atomi është përbërësi kryesor i kimikës. Emri vjen nga fjala greke atomos, që do të thotë e padukshme edhe pse tashmë e dimë se një atom mund të ndahen në pjesë akoma më të vogla. Ai ka një bërthamë të formuar nga protone të ngarkuar pozitvisht dhe nga neutrone . Perreth është i rrethuar nga një re elektronesh, pra grimca të ngarkuara negativisht. Karakteri kimik i një atomi mbitëgjitha varet nga numri i protoneve që gjënden në bërthamën e tij, pra nga numri atomik.

Energjia atomike është një burim ku shumë vënde mendojnë të mbështeten në të ardhmen. Një projekt prej dhjetë milion dollarësh po ndërtohet në Francë: Reaktori eksperimental termonuklear ndërkombëtar (Iter).
*
Molekulat dhe reaksionet kimike*

8Në Tokë atomet nuk egzistojnë të vfetëm gati asnjëherë por gjithmonë të bashkuar në formën e një molecule. Me flajë të tjera pjesa më e madhe e elementeve bashkohet për të formuar objekte. Kimia studjon reaksionet që krijojnë dhe modifikojnë lidhjet ndërmjet atomeve. Kimika organike më shumë interesohet për karbonin i cili është në gjëndje të formojë më shumë përbërje nga cilido tjetër element. Molekulat më të rëndësishme të jetës, proteinat dhe Dna-ja, janë zinxhirë të gjatë atomesh karboni të lidhura me element të tjerë, në veçanti me hidrogjenin, oksigjenin dhe azotin. Të gjitha reaksionet kimike leshojnë një energji të caktuar. Pjesa më e madhe e këtyre energjive shpesh vjen në formë nxehtësie: trupi ynë ngrohet nga reaksione organike të cilat vijnë nga oksidimi i ushqimit që hamë. Shumë reaksione kanë nevojë për një shtytje kimike. Kjo shtytje bëhet me anë të një katalizatori. Enzimat janë katalizatorët biologjik prej të cilëve varet jeta.

*Dixhitali*

9Bota e llogaritjeve, e telekomunikacionit dhe e elektronikës tashmë po bëhet totalishtë dixhitale. Informacionet si për shëmbull zëri njerëzor, imazhet televizive ose programet informatike, magazinohen dhe përpunohen në formën e disa shifrave binare ose ndryshe bit (0 dhe 1). Bota reale në faktë përdor sinjale analogjike. Pra ajo që dëgjojmë ose shikojmë nuk është një seri numrash por diçka që varion në mënyrë të vazhdueshme në hapsirë dhe në kohë. Kur transformohet nga ajo analogjike në sinjale dixhitale verifikohet një humbje informacioni, kjo sepse të dixhitalizosh do të thotë të marrësh një kampion të orignjinalit dhe jo ta transmetosh të gjithë atë. Por kjo humbje ja vlen pasi të dhënat dixhitale janë më të thjeshta për tu trasmetuar, magazinuar dhe përpunuar në mënyrë elektronike.

*Të dhënat statistikore*

10Kërkuesit kanë nevojë për një metodë statistikore për të stabilizuar nëse disa raporte janë reale apo të rastësishme. Që nga vitet njëzetë egzistojnë disa metoda matematikore që lejojnë të llogarisësh probabilitetet që rezultati i një eksperimenti është fryt i një aksidenti statistikor apo është një efekt real. Ky probabilitet identifikohet me shkronjën p. Limiti brënda të cilit është e mundur të konsiderosh një rezultat real - pra statistikisht kuptimplotë - varion nga një shkencë në tjetrën. përshëmbull në studimet biomjekësore vlera maksimale e p-së është ndërmjet 5 dhe 0,05 përqind. Me fjalë të tjera probabiliteti që rezultati të jetë i rastesishëm duhet të jetë mepak se një në 20. 

Disa mëndojnë se shkenca bashkohore i jep shumë rëndësi të dhënave statistikore. Gjithsesi deri më sot askush nuk ka gjetur një alternativë të thjeshtë për të vlerësuar rezultatet e eksperimenteve.

http://www.gazeta-shqip.com/artikull.php?id=35909

----------

